# Burned on Ebay again



## macfixer01 (Mar 31, 2009)

A warning to all...
I won a 10 Gram certified gold bar on Ebay from what appeared to be a legitimate seller in Istanbul. Normally I would never think of sending off $300+ to some God-forsaken place like Turkey, but I guess the gold fever got to me. I'd been seeing his auctions for awhile and he had good feedback. I waited awhile then sent my Paypal payment yesterday. Today I can't bring up the auction anymore and the seller is no longer registered with Ebay either. I have filed with Paypal to get my money refunded. The seller is: kurtlarladans ([email protected])

Of course when I called Ebay tonight they tried to put the best face possible on the situation. They said he may have been suspended for a violation, you may still get your item. At this point though I wouldn't even trust the authenticity of the ingot anymore if I did get it. And they won't tell you why the user is no longer registered. Live and learn!

macfixer01


----------



## Buzz (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Mac,

I wouldn't get too worried just yet.

My account has been "no longer registered with ebay" twice now when i've not paid my fees to them on time.

When the fees are paid, the account comes back as normal.

If the worst happens and you don't recieve your Gold, just do a chargeback. Your protected under their Buyer protection policy.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 1, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Hi Mac,
> 
> I wouldn't get too worried just yet.
> 
> ...




Buzz,
Well that may be true and I hope it's that simple. When I was actively selling on Ebay though they automatically billed fees to my credit card every month. For what's it's worth, I see now there is another seller in Istanbul selling gold bars using the exact same auction title who has lots of good feedback but also 26 negatives in the last 12 months. I suspect that this is the same person. That seller is named: Foreverson

I'm sure it will work out one way or the other, just looks like it will be a long haul now.

macfixer01


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 1, 2009)

I got gold from him all went great got my gold on time....over 15g's

any ? hope this helps

Keith


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 3, 2009)

gold1961 said:


> I got gold from him all went great got my gold on time....over 15g's
> 
> any ? hope this helps
> 
> Keith




Hi Keith,
I guess you were luckier than me. I'm sure Madoff's early customers who actually made money thought he was a great guy too!

For what it's worth I'm sure he's using at least two other names on Ebay, a brand new one Chipgold, and another is Istanbulhazargolds. I'm less certain of Foreverson and Ealpay19 but there are definite similarities in their auctions also.

macfixer01


----------



## gLyze (Apr 7, 2009)

May I ask why you buy this istanbul crap gold?

If you look at his auctions the price for that gold is always under market price... you should have asked yourself why thatis the way it is?
And the certificate is not one of some reliable source.
It like me or you buying all scrap gold emlting it pouring bars and then certifiyng them ourselfs and selling on ebay.

People who sell this stuff, i personally would not buy it as it is no seriously engaged institution behind it...

rathe wait till Au price drops and buy better quality gold for less then unknown, sort of gold from some strange fella.

Kind regards

gLyze

Ps: the proce for gold is going don to 700$ in my opinion.


----------

